# Error message above the banner



## VVoltz (Mar 8, 2008)

```
IPB WARNING [2] array_map() [function.array-map]: Argument #2 should be an array (Line: 161 of /sources/global_functions.php)
```

Using the lite skin.


----------



## Opium (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't see it. What browser and version are you using?


----------



## Spikey (Mar 8, 2008)

I keep seeing is as well on v3. I'm just ignoring it. Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 8, 2008)

Firefox 2.0.0.12

Only in the Homepage BTW


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 8, 2008)

I didn't see that error at first (today), then I did, now I don't. I'm using the same browser as VVoltz.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm....I'm using Firfox 2.0.0.12 also, but I've see no errors on the hompage.    Possibly it may be one of the plugins you're using?


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm also using Firefox 2.0.0.12 and the Lite skin as well, but I see no error message.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 8, 2008)

I was only seing the error for about five minutes. It's not that easy to spot if you don't watch the browser draw the page. At first you can see the text clearly against the white background, but once everything is rendered it's just a small line of black text on a dark blue background at the top of the page.

*Posts merged*

I didn't notice that VVoltz was using the Lite skin. I'm using v3.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 8, 2008)

VVoltz, your losing it


----------



## JPH (Mar 8, 2008)

I get those errors every once in a while, nothing to freak out about


----------



## Samutz (Mar 8, 2008)

[06:52pm]  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77584


----------

